# iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon stereo + 6 cd changer



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon stereo + 6 cd changer?*

edit: Ok.. I've given this some more thought.. and I suppose my real question is this... 
Assuming I understand properly that installing the iPod adapter requires using the CD changer input -- thereby cutting the connection to the cd changer off... Is it possible to add a switch in the line so that you can choose to use one or the other.. just not both at the same time? 


_Modified by uber_beetle at 2:04 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon ... (uber_beetle)*

do you want to be able to control the ipod from the radio?


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon ... (VReihenmotor6)*

yes. if possible. otherwise some combination that doesn't necessarily demand that I kill my cd player would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon ... (uber_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_beetle* »_yes. if possible. otherwise some combination that doesn't necessarily demand that I kill my cd player would be great. 


Hello,
Where is your CD-changer located? Some have the in-dash CD changer built into the radio, if you have this, then the CD changer will NOT be disabled. If your CD changer is located elsewhere (externally), then it does require disconnection. Installing a switch may work, but restarting the vehicle would be required so the radio recognizes the unit properly


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon ... ([email protected])*

only the newer 2005+ VWs had in dash CD changers
his car would have a trunk mounted CD changer
with the 2001 single din gti radio you can use the pie X3 brain and the X3 VWR harness
if you have a 2002 with a double din radio you'll need the X3 brain and the custom VW02 harness
all parts can be purchased from Enfig


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon ... (VReihenmotor6)*

'Fraid I don't fully understand that... 
single din means..... one section of my dash is taken up by radio? 
If so.. yes... and the other is climatronic. 6 disk changer is in the trunk.
Also.. I tried looking up the Pie X 3 parts.. and I found Pie listed on Enfig under VW ipod adapters... but no dice with determining which ones would be the "X 3" Brain and harness.
A little more info would be most appreciated.
Thanks for the responses!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: in-line switch for cd changer to iPod for Mk IV GTI w/ stock Monsoon ... (uber_beetle)*

The X3 will give you a line in using the CD changer line. We have a dension part for about $250 that will let you keep the CD changer and control the iPod form the radio. If $250 is more than you are willing to spend then the X3 plus the X3-VWR will let you keep the CD changer and give you an audio input. If you also want to charge the iPod just add the PIE RCA POD to the X3 combo. But I would reccomend just getting rid of the CD changer and getting the Dice I-VW-R
Link to: PIE RCA/POD


----------

